# Higrómetro e termómetro



## Mistral (6 Jan 2009 às 19:27)

Ando há algum tempo à procura destes dois instrumentos para fins diferentes.

O higrómetro quero-o para controlar a HR do armário onde guardo as minhas lentes fotográficas. Estou à procura de um instrumento preciso (+ ou - 2-3% de erro era o ideal). A Tesco tem um que satisfaz este requisito mas é um bocado para o carote. Alguém sabe de mais alguma marca que fabrique higrómetros precisos? Tou farto de procurar mas só encontro marcas manhosas de fabricantes que não indicam a precisão do instrumentos (caso da maior parte dos higrómetros da Oregon) ou que vão ao cúmulo de confundir precisão com resolução. Já para não falar de hirómetros de com precisões de + ou - 10% 

Quanto ao termómetro, queria um com sonda exterior para saber o frio  que faz antes de sair de casa de manhã. Já agora, eu sei que Oregon tem uns, mas os tipos, como é hábito, não se dignam a dar indicações sobre a precisão do dito cujo, por isso não estou muito interessado nessa marca, de que aliás, já li bastante mal noutros fóruns.

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2009 às 19:38)

Mistral disse:


> Ando há algum tempo à procura destes dois instrumentos para fins diferentes.
> 
> O higrómetro quero-o para controlar a HR do armário onde guardo as minhas lentes fotográficas. Estou à procura de um instrumento preciso (+ ou - 2-3% de erro era o ideal). A Tesco tem um que satisfaz este requisito mas é um bocado para o carote. Alguém sabe de mais alguma marca que fabrique higrómetros precisos? Tou farto de procurar mas só encontro marcas manhosas de fabricantes que não indicam a precisão do instrumentos (caso da maior parte dos higrómetros da Oregon) ou que vão ao cúmulo de confundir precisão com resolução. Já para não falar de hirómetros de com precisões de + ou - 10%
> 
> ...



A Oregon é má ??????  tenho uma estação há 3 anos e ainda não me arrependi, para além de que é uma marca que tem bons instrumentos a preços razoáveis.


----------



## Mistral (6 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

Já li vários fórums americanos em que muita gente se queixava da Oregon, desde os manuais de instruções, à precisão e à falta de qualidade e fiabilidade do material em si (havia quem dissesse que era material chinês). Da Oregon tenho 2 relógios com termómetro e embora nunca tenha tido problemas com eles, não faço ideia da precisão dos mesmos.

De resto, quando andei a ver a gama Oregon de higrómetros e termo-higrómetros constastei duas das críticas desses fóruns: maus manuais de instruções e falta da indicação da precisão em muitos aparelhos. Um dos parâmetros a que dou bastante importância na compra de um instrumento de medição é a indicação da sua precisão. Pode até nem ser muito preciso, mas acho essencial saber o grau de precisão de um aparelho de medição. Daí não estar interessado na Oregon.


----------

